# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Der Kofler als E-Book

## mirkokoeln

Hi..

hab mal bei bol geguckt, weil ich mir den neuen Kofler kaufen wollte. und was sehen meine Augen da:

man kann den Kofler auch als E-book kaufen. und das beste ist, dass man auch nur einzelne Kapitel kaufen kann. Dann kann man sich immer die Kapitel kaufen, die einen gerade interessieren. Die Kapitel kosten zwischen  1,12  und 6,72 . Das ganze Buch als E-Book kostet dann, wenn man direkt alle Kapitel nimmt, nur noch 24,95 . Es ist aber teurer, wenn man alle Kapitel einzelt nimmt.
ich weiß nicht, ob das hier jeder wusste, aber ich finds ganz gut. ich bin schüler und hab nicht mal eben 60  locker sitzen um mir ein buch zu kaufen, dass ich nur zum nachschlagen nutze...


Greetz
Mirko   :Smilie:

----------


## psycho0815

ich kenn zwar den koffler nicht aber zum Nachschlagen scheint die "kurz & gut" reihe von O'Reily ganz gut zu sein. kostet bei amazon.de 8 das stück

----------


## drummermonkey

> ich kenn zwar den koffler nicht aber zum Nachschlagen scheint die "kurz & gut" reihe von O'Reily ganz gut zu sein. kostet bei amazon.de 8 das stück


Das ist selten!
du kennst "Linux" (also das buch heißt so) nicht?
ist doch eigentlich ein Standardwerk.
Kann ich nur empfehlen, hab selbst einen hier stehen, einfach klasse!

Was sind denn die "kurz und gut" bücher? sind das eher eine art referenz (z.b. für MySQL) oder schon "erklärende bücher"?

----------


## bmc84

> Das ist selten!
> Was sind denn die "kurz und gut" bücher? sind das eher eine art referenz (z.b. für MySQL) oder schon "erklärende bücher"?


Die Kurz und Gut Bücher von Oreilly heißen im Englischen Pocket Guide und genau das sind sie auch, kleine Heftchen mit höchstens 200 Seiten Referenz über Befehle und Syntax. Ich finde die Dinger sind den In a Nutshell Büchern ähnlich, nur halt viel kleiner. Wer aber Gelegenheit man pages aufzurufen braucht sowas allerdings nicht...
Gut erklärend sind von Oreilly generell die Learning *** Bücher, die dann allerdings auch wieder 40 Euro und mehr kosten.

----------


## Spike05

Den Kofler (5. Auflage) gab's eine Zeitlang kostenlos zum downloaden. 

Hab ihn mir damals auch runtergeladen auch wenn mir die Printversion lieber ist.

----------


## peschmae

Ich glaub die 6. Auflage auch *am Kopf kratz*

MfG Peschmä

----------


## LX-Ben

Hier geht's zum Kofler 6. Auflage --> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...5&pagenumber=3

Für mich sind Ebook als auch gedruckt nützlich - das Ebook zum Beispiel zum schnellen Suchen auch versteckter Fundstellen/Querhinweise sowie zum Herauskopieren von Beispielen.

----------


## Ineluki

> Das ist selten!
> du kennst "Linux" (also das buch heißt so) nicht?


Kenn ich auch nicht!

Ich kenne nicht ein einziges Linux Buch und bin inzwischen sehr erfahrener Linux Benutzer (Oder so was in die Richtung)
Hab halt keine Probleme mit Mandrake bis LFS. Von RPM's bis selbst kompilieren.


Wollte damit nur sagen das mann kein Buch braucht um Linux zu "lernen".
Kann aber sicher auch nicht schaden.   :Wink:

----------


## Sieg01

[QUOTE=LX-Ben]Hier geht's zum Kofler 6. Auflage --> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...5&pagenumber=3

Hast du vieleicht eine aktuelle adresse? Diese funktioniert nicht mehr.

Sitze hier in Kroatien und habe bis heute noch kein Buch erhalten können.

sonnige Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## Freekazonid

betaetige nochma die forensuche, es gibt noch einen link im forum der funktioniert, in irgendnem thread versteckt. ich weiss net obs stress gibts wenn ichs hochlad daher lass ich's. wie gesagt benutz nochma die sufu

----------


## `kk

> ist doch eigentlich ein Standardwerk.


Ich kenn's auch nich...und?

----------


## LX-Ben

OK wenn es denn sonst nicht mehr klappt:
1. Schickt mir ein Mail mit eurer an Mail-Zieladresse an lx-ben@freemails.ch
2. Benötigt wird ein Postfach mit ca. 14 MB 
3. Falls das ein Problem ist, hier ein paar kostenlose Lösungen:
- www.my-mail.ch  mit 30 MB, aber viel Werbung
oder www.freemails.ch (keine Werbung, aber wie lange noch? Doch etliche Wähl-Domainnamen).
4. Wer kein gelernter bzw. beruflich trainierter Linuxianer ist, für den ist der Kofler ein Grundlagenwerk.

Ich werde mich bemühen, Anfragen taggleich zu 'befriedigen.'   :Cool:

----------


## Freekazonid

http://www.pl-boards.de/Linux-Kofler.zip ist sogar 6. auflage

----------


## mirkokoeln

danke!!!!


LG Mirko

----------


## maik j

hi an alle,

http://www.pl-boards.de/Linux-Kofler.zip 

funktioniert wieder, habe es eben gezogen,

schöne woche an alle

----------


## king_of_R&R

vielen Dank!
jetzt komm ich endlich auch mal an ein linux-standard-werk  :Smilie: 

gruß
king_of_r&r

----------


## Schmackofatz

auch vielen dank von mir.

kann mir beim (wieder) einstieg, bin eh absoluter linux-neuling, extrem gut helfen.

Auch danke für die ganze zeit, die ihr in das forum und so investiert.
seit echt ne gute hilfe und ein spitzenteam

----------


## Beda2000

Vielen vielen Dank an die Linux-Sippe  :Smilie:

----------


## g@Me|mX

Danke !!

Hoffetlich muss ich euch dann nicht mehr mit sovielen Fragen nerven   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Habt ihr die 7ener nicht auch schon   :Big Grin:  

Vielen Dank an alle dieses genialen Forums  :Wink:

----------


## ScorTi

.. super! Dieses Buch dürfte dem Forum eine Menge "dumme" Fragen ersparen  :Smilie:  
Allerdings werde ich mir die gebundene Version zulegen! Bischen mühsam
am PC zu lesen ....

----------


## dekadent

eBook ist Auflage 6, das neue eben Auflage 7 - Frage ist was sich auf den 4 Seiten mehr so getan hat  :Smilie: 

sonst bestimmt ne gute Alternative

----------


## dekadent

> .. super! Dieses Buch dürfte dem Forum eine Menge "dumme" Fragen ersparen  
> Allerdings werde ich mir die gebundene Version zulegen! Bischen mühsam
> am PC zu lesen ....



druck es doch aus  :Big Grin: 

aber mal im ernst, ist sicher billiger als das zu kaufen

----------


## Blackhawk

> eBook ist Auflage 6, das neue eben Auflage 7 - Frage ist was sich auf den 4 Seiten mehr so getan hat 
> 
> sonst bestimmt ne gute Alternative


Also selbst drucken und binden ist auch nicht sooo billig...
Neu sind die neuen Distris (Fedora (2)) und natuerlich kernel 2.6, samba 3.0 usw...

Ach ja, auch der ganze Kram wie wireless, DVDs brennen usw...

----------


## DigitalBastard

also ich habe hier die 6er Auflage als gebundene Form herumliegen. Ich muss sagen Herr Koffler versteht es wirklich die ganzen Themen praxisnah zu erklären !
Ich würde mir auch die neue 7te Auflage holen, wenn die in der gebundenen Form nicht immer so teuer wäre  :Wink:  aber Wert isses das Buch auf alle Fälle.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Buch ein Linux Standardwerk   :Cool:

----------


## Easyy-S

Wie schon erwähnt, ist der Kofler ein Standartwerk, was jeder mal gelesen haben sollte.
Ich habe die aktuelle Ausgabe hier stehen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen sie lesen.
Mitunter liegt es daran, daß meine Frau das Buch im Moment liest und ich sie davon nicht abhalten möchte   :Smilie:  

Ich sag immer: Lesen bildet !

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Vielen Dank, kenne das Buch auch noch nicht........!

----------


## dekadent

schon jemand die 7er als ebook gesichtet? Laut Kofler selbst war sie am 6.Juni noch nicht erschienen *such*

----------


## s-freak

ich habs als buch und zwar die 7. auflage für mich als einsteiger find ich es sehr gut  :Wink:  mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen  :Wink:

----------


## gravis

Ich finde die Kofler Bücher ebenfalls super geschrieben.

Gibt es schon ein ebook für die 7. Auflage ???

----------


## dekadent

leider nicht

----------

